# Residential - How Much Do I Charge?



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope you guys can help me out.

I have two houses on a long private road. The road is really beat up from run off. There are potholes that you can most likely lay in. I assume at one time it was just a shale and dirt road. It's somewhat steep. The road is 1 car width wide.

I have to start off at the driveway apron and work my way up to the trailer on the left. This house's driveway is about the width of one car from the road to right along in front the trailer.

Then I come back out at work my way up to the house on the right. This driveway is also the width of one car along with a parking area that is about 4 car widths by 3 car lenghts long.

I also have to clean out by the mailboxes which is off to the side of the driveway apron. This job is located in the Northern Catskills of New York State.

Sorry for the vague measurements and details. Thanks in advance!

My question is: *How much should I charge to do this. Please give details.*


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nothing?*

So far not one reply? I thought for sure that I would have had at least 10 replies complaining that I am a Noob and need to search.

But really, on a serious note. I really need some input on this.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

charge them $5, What do you think it's worth. how much is your gas, Ins,maintence, travel, what you want to make on top for a profit so you can afford new stuff or buy more equipment!!!


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay let me ask it this way then:

How much would you charge if you had to do this job?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So assuming you're new to plowing, and just bought a brand new plow, do you realy wanna put through hell going down a road that's beat up? I'd tell them no. 
How long is the road anyways.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

looks like a $600 per occurrence job to me . another $25 per occurrence per mailbox.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been plowing for 5 years now and I was referred this job last year through another customer.

Here's the deal. I am now charging a total of $80 per storm up to 10". This price is split between the two houses on this road.

They had a $20 increase from last year. The lady on the left is all upset with the extra $10 that should would now have to pay.

The house at the right is happy and knows that this is a steal.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

ajslands;1108413 said:


> So assuming you're new to plowing, and just bought a brand new plow, do you realy wanna put through hell going down a road that's beat up? I'd tell them no.
> How long is the road anyways.


Can this be measured through any of the mapping software.

Before I started doing the road last year, one of the houses had someone come in and give them a quote for the road and it was $1200 for the season.

When I took this job, I gave the lady in the trailer a break because they said she was poor. But, as we all know. Good guys come in last.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

We still haven't heard how long this private road is.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You can measure it with google earth, goisnow.com and measurefromoutterspace.com


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

ajslands;1108562 said:


> You can measure it with google earth, goisnow.com and measurefromoutterspace.com


Gonna try to do that now. Thank You.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

It says that the road is 733 feet long. With both driveways: I would guess close to 1000 Feet.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not plowing anything that is likely to tear up my equipment.

How long will it take you to plow that 10" of snow?
How much will it cost you in time and money if you get stuck when you slide off this steep road?

I live in an area with lots of Amish farms that have 1/4 mile long driveways. They don't want it plowed 'til the storm is over. Here that may mean banging through a couple feet of snow, getting stuck, and tearing up equipment. I won't do it.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

South Seneca;1108587 said:


> I'm not plowing anything that is likely to tear up my equipment.
> 
> How long will it take you to plow that 10" of snow?
> How much will it cost you in time and money if you get stuck when you slide off this steep road?
> ...


I told them that if they got 10" of snow, that I would be there 2-3 times and it would only be $80.

The reason for this thread is:

1: To see what others would get for a job like this.
2: To show this lady what others have to say and what a deal she is really getting.

Thank You.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

"I told them that if they got 10" of snow, that I would be there 2-3 times and it would only be $80."

No way!


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

VomwillemstadK9;1108502 said:


> I've been plowing for 5 years now and I was referred this job last year through another customer.
> 
> Here's the deal. I am now charging a total of $80 per storm up to 10". This price is split between the two houses on this road.
> 
> ...


If you've been plowing for Five years and already have the account, what more do you want. If we say charge $100, are you going to back to them like a little ***** and ask for more money! Maybe you should have thought this through a little more before you take accounts for the sake of taking accounts


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

eric02038;1109025 said:


> Maybe you should have thought this through a little more before you take accounts for the sake of taking accounts


Thank you Sir.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

South Seneca;1109020 said:


> "I told them that if they got 10" of snow, that I would be there 2-3 times and it would only be $80."
> 
> No way!


I hear ya.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

hey guys, 

you want to give some helpful tips/advice then that's fine, however, there's no need to get nasty and attack the thread starter in the process...so, enough with the vulgar language and personal attacks

thanks


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Last year I did something similar to what you are doing but it was a very long steep driveway that went to 2 houses. total was approximately 1200 feet with both houses. I charged $70 per push, if we got 2 feet and I had to come by 3 times, it cost 210, and they paid it. and to be completely honest, I don't think I charged them enough.


----------



## VomwillemstadK9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Andy96XLT;1109611 said:


> Last year I did something similar to what you are doing but it was a very long steep driveway that went to 2 houses. total was approximately 1200 feet with both houses. I charged $70 per push, if we got 2 feet and I had to come by 3 times, it cost 210, and they paid it. and to be completely honest, I don't think I charged them enough.


I think that is what I have here too. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

I do one thats about 400' long, winding stone, not really any pot holes, I drive in, turn around at the end, drive out. One of my favorite driveways. I said $45 at first, lady said they were paying $35, so we agreed on $40. $40 each time im there, I might be there 3x during an 8" storm, that would be $120.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I guess for me it would depend on just how steep it is and how much of a pain in the neck it is to plow. Getting paid per push makes more sense to me than per 10" if that's what you were saying.

I live between two of the largest of the Finger Lakes, and we have lake front homes with drives that are so steep, they are scary to go down in summer time. The guys that plow them often run tire chains on all four wheels. I have no idea what they charge.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*What a deal*

With all due respect I would do the job for free and write it off as goodwill before I would do it for 80.00 and make three trips. That's less than 30.00 per service. I think you may want to consider calculating your costs per hour of operation for your company and then price the job accordingly. After figuring that out I am confident you will raise the price of the job or not do it all.

You are a professional offering a professional service. Charge according.payup


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

so lets say you do mess up your plow or your truck or w/e on this job, are you realy making enough to even cover equipment costs? Most likely you will be taking some years off your plow by doing this driveway.


----------



## ukie (Dec 20, 2007)

Andy96XLT;1109611 said:


> Last year I did something similar to what you are doing but it was a very long steep driveway that went to 2 houses. total was approximately 1200 feet with both houses. I charged $70 per push, if we got 2 feet and I had to come by 3 times, it cost 210, and they paid it. and to be completely honest, I don't think I charged them enough.


$70 for 1200feet per push??? I thougt I was cheap charging $75 for the 1st 100ft and 40-50 for next 100ft up tp 6".....I should hire you to plow... do you have insurance? Hmm, if I pay sub for the 1st 100ft, rest is my clear profit and I can stay homewesport


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I do a lot of gravel roads,mostly camp roads around the lake. If the road is not frozen,you can do a lot of damage from rocks coming up or if frozen, the ruts can trip plow like crazy. I have a spare plow for backup. You may have to backdrag or skim the road to keep from damaging the plow. If they had someone grade the road for you before it froze it may help. The highway dept.I'm on will grade my roads with a grader. plowking


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bid something exactly like this. Your picture almost looks like the same property. I bid it at $65 a push or $1,116 for a season price. They took the seasonal price at 4 payments of $279.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sometimes you just can't get enough for these type of drives once you start breaking things. I would recommend getting your costs inline first, once you have that it's easy to price jobs. It becomes a formula that is backed up by the numbers you gather from your costs. Then you establish your mark up per job, or you add a blanket mark up and factor for difficulty. Asking what to charge could end up costing you much more that it's worth to take on.


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a drive just like this last year and I charged 100 and they payed with a smile on their face everytime


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

What happened this year?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Vomwillemstad, I will admit I'm new to plowing with a truck,but by the details you gave I'd say $80 is fair. how long does it take to plow? if it's under 50min then your ok if it takes you over that on heavy snowfalls I'd think you would have to charge more. Without seeing it its hard to give an estimate. Time will tell if you are making enough,if not dont be afraid to tell customer it takes longer or is harder then you thought so you got to charge x more. Remind them they got the first few plows at a cheaper then normal rate. It's ok to undercut your compition by a little but dont sell yourself short or give work away,cause you will hurt yourself & all in the industry. Also what goes around comes around  good luck from JGD Handyman in B.C. Canada


----------

